# Coral Magaizine is Back!!!



## mugsybutt (Jan 21, 2009)

*Coral Magazine is Back!!!*

Hi!

I'm very excited to announce the return of Coral Magazine!! We're nearly ready to ship out our first issue under new ownership and wanted all you Marine enthusiasts to be the first to know! The magazine has been streamlined, removing repetitive ads, and will contain some of the latest, greatest marine aquatic information available!

Should you have any questions about where you can get a copy, how to advertise in it, or wish to carry it in your shop, please let me know how I can help make it happen!

Thanks for your time! 

Josh Wilborn
Coral Magazine
843.330.9848
[email protected]


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Way to go Josh! Looking forward to the return of the magazine!


----------

